
Developing your own Kubernetes controller in Java - nfrankel
https://blog.frankel.ch/your-own-kubernetes-controller/2/
======
navaati
Nice article, I like the emphasis that "you don't need anything else than HTTP
and JSON to extend Kubernetes !".

Regarding the use-case, I just want to note that if you want to add a
container next to every scheduled pod, it is best to have it be part of the
pod itself rather than in another pod with another lifecycle. And to achieve
that the best tool is not a plain controller, but a "mutating admission
controller webhook", described here
[https://kubernetes.io/docs/reference/access-authn-
authz/exte...](https://kubernetes.io/docs/reference/access-authn-
authz/extensible-admission-controllers/#admission-webhooks), which will allow
you to, well, mutate, pod descriptions on the fly as they are submitted to the
cluster (and add your sidecar container to it).

Of course, the goal of the article is to demonstrate lifecycle management by
reacting to change (a controller), so it's all fair in this case :).

------
aliswe
Nice article(s)!

> Notice all the null parameters that need to be passed

Why, yes, I think we noticed those :)

Thanks to your article(s), I've begun calling the k8s api myself now in some
experiments.

It actually works to call the REST API manually in dotnetcore (without a
library), but I fear having to do with any self signed certificates that may
be "defined" (? I've only heard of them so far) in kubeconfig would be too
much to do oneself.

